# Finger spacer on AAE elite finger tab.



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Anybody have a good method for building up the finger spacer on a finger tab. I know AAE sells one but seems like a lot of money for something that should be easy to do. Interested in possible materials to use or another supplier other than LAS.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

eagle man said:


> Anybody have a good method for building up the finger spacer on a finger tab. I know AAE sells one but seems like a lot of money for something that should be easy to do. Interested in possible materials to use or another supplier other than LAS.






























Soon as I remember the name of the "stuff" I used,
I'll let you know.

It's a room temperature, air hardening silicone polymer.

Tear open the foil packet,
work it a little,
mold and smooth your finished shape,
and then..

after 24 hours,
it hardens, but remains a tiny bit rubbery.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Sugru. 

You can also try a harder plastic which can be formed after heating, polymorph/shapelock.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nuts and Bolts - that's a great pic - I'm at a point where I occasionally and inadvertently pinch the nock. A buildup like you have done would work wonders for my shot.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

andyman1970 said:


> Nuts and Bolts - that's a great pic - I'm at a point where I occasionally and inadvertently pinch the nock. A buildup like you have done would work wonders for my shot.


Yup,
Sugru.

Works REALLY nice. A bit pricey.

Just work up a blob,
and put it onto your existing finger tab.

Then,
just put the tab on,
and assume your normal finger position on the tab.

The Sugru will mold around your fingers.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

eaglr man -

May I offer a slightly unorthodox idea? Loose the spacer entirely. 

I've done the build up thing (several times) and while it does work, I find I shoot better without the spacer. It lets me know fairly quickly if I'm doing something I shouldn't be doing - like torquing the string or pinching the arrow. 

It's an easy test, costs nothing and is readily reversible if you don't like it.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Some balsa wood and electrical tape is a quick/easy one


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Head to the hardware store and get some epoxy putty. I can't rember what company makes it, but it comes in a tube. You break a chunk off and start kneading it until mixed. I think it's supposed to set in like 5 minutes, hardened overnight. Don't get the cheaper stuff in the double ended film canister....too wet. FYI, the stuff is hard as a rock when it's dry. Use some water on your finger while applying to smoothe it out while you can so you don't have file on it later.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Depends on how handy you are and how much you want to do. Don't know if it's going to save you any huge amount of money buty..

Delrin or acetal is easy to work with. With a drill/tap set (6/32) available at home depot to put holes in for screws.

HDPE is cheaper and softer but harder to machine or cut with files/sandpaper.

a company in Anahiem sells scraps pretty cheap but then you have to ship it, have the tools, and desire.

Here's a link to their delrin/acetal page including the remnants.

http://hightechplastics.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=8


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

+1 for Sugru. Its much more comfortable on a finger spacer than epoxy putty (which I use for modding grips) and you can choose lots of cool colours.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

I just wrap tape around it.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

oops. says "build up" not "build"


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

How about any material of your choice and some super glue?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I grind down a separate spacer to appropriate size, then attach it to the index-finger (top) side of the tab spacer with velcro. That way it's easy to remove and replace, or adjust. My tab is not at hand right now - I'll post a picture of it over the weekend.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

here is a picture of my tab and finger spacer at this link http://www.wordcom.com/archery/Pic-Archery-Tab1.jpg


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

lksseven said:


> here is a picture of my tab and finger spacer at this link




x
x
x


----------

